# WAHL VON DEUTSCHLANDS SOAP-GIRL 2018 - Vorentscheidungsgruppe 1



## Walt (2 Jan. 2018)

Die Vorentscheidung findet wieder in zwei Gruppen statt. Beide Gruppen bestehen aus je 18 Darstellerinnen. Aus jeder Gruppe kommen die 8 bestplatzierten Darstellerinnen ins Anfang Juli 2018 beginnende Finale.

MEHRFACHAUSWAHL IST AUSDRÜCKLICH ERLAUBT!

Die Auflistung in den Gruppen erfolgte nach Vornamen in alphabetischer Reihenfolge. Es sind 8 Darstellerinnen aus „GZSZ“, 6 Darstellerinnen aus „Schloss Einstein“, je 4 Darstellerinnen aus „Alles was zählt“ und „Surm der Liebe“ und „Unter uns“, 3 Darestellrinnen aus „Die jungen Ärzte“ und der „Lindenstraße“, je 2 Darstellerinnen aus „Rote Rosen“ und je eine Darstellerin aus „Dahoam is Dahoam“ und die „Die Fallers“ vertreten.

Ausgewählt wurden Darstellerinnen der Jahrgänge 1984 und jünger.
Viel Spaß beim mit machen!

Bald werden hier auch Fotos der Darstellerinnen gepostet.

Gruß
Walt

Vorentscheidungsgruppe 1:

Ada Lüer (Mila Burmeister), Schloss Einstein
Anna Sophia Claus (Lea Starck), Lindenstraße
Cheyenne Pahde (Marie Schmidt) Alles was zählt
Chryssanthi Kavazi (Laura Weber), GZSZ
Désirée von Delft (Romy Ehrlinger), Sturm der Liebe
Franziska Benz (Carmen Bauer), Alles was zählt
Gamze Senol (Shirin Akinci), GZSZ
Greta Goodworth (Lara Brooks), Lindenstraße
Holly Geddert (Olivia Ahlers), Schloss Einstein
Jane Chriwa (Vivienne Kling), Die jungen Ärzte
Katharina Nesytowa (Theresa Koshka), Die jungen Ärzte
Linda Marlen Runge (Anni Brehme), GZSZ
Larissa Marolt (Alicia Lindbergh), Sturm der Liebe
Malin Steffen (Swantje Fries) Rote Rosen
Maria Wedig (Nina Ahrend), GZSZ
Marie Borchardt (Pia „Pippi“ Pigalke), Schloss Einstein
Pauline Angert (KayC Schneider), Unter uns
Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter uns


Vorentscheidungsgruppe 2:

Anne Menden (Emily Badak), GZSZ
Antonia Michalsky (Saskia Weigel, Unter Uns)
Carina Dengler (Katharina Benninger), Dahoam is Dahoam
Christina Balogh (Tina Kessler), Sturm der Liebe
Cosima Viola (Jaqueline Aichinger), Lindenstraße
Henrike Fehrs ( Jacqueline Claasen), Rote Rosen
Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ
Isabell Ege (Jessica Bronckhorst) Sturm der Liebe)
Julia Augustin (Vanessa Steinkamp), Alles was zählt
Julia Obst (Jenny Faller), Die Fallers
Kaja Eckert (Kathi Semmler), Schloss Einstein
Lea Marlen Woitack (Sophie Lindh), GZSZ
Maike Johanna Reuter (Pauline Reusch) Alles was zählt
Maja Hieke (Jule Hohenstein), Schloss Einstein
Mirka Pigulla (Julia Berger), Die jungen Ärzte
Nora Koppen (Elli Schneider), Unter Uns
Tiesan-Yesim Atas (Lejla Rahimi), Schloss Einstein
Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter), GZSZ


----------



## Walt (2 Jan. 2018)

Galerie der Vorentscheidungsgruppe 1:

Ada Lüer (Mila Burmeister), Schloss Einstein






Anna Sophia Claus (Lea Starck), Lindenstraße





Cheyenne Pahde (Marie Schmidt), Alles was zählt





Chryssanthi Kavazi (Laura Weber), GZSZ





Désirée von Delft (Romy Ehrlinger), Sturm der Liebe





Franziska Benz (Carmen Bauer), Alles was zählt





Gamze Senol (Shirin Akinci), GZSZ





Greta Goodworth (Lara Brooks), Lindenstraße





Holly Geddert (Olivia Ahlers), Schloss Einstein





Jane Chirwa (Vivienne Kling), Die jungen Ärzte





Katharina Nesytowa (Theresa Koshka), Die jungen Ärzte





Linda Marlen Runge (Anni Brehme), GZSZ





Larissa Marolt (Alicia Lindbergh), Sturm der Liebe





Malin Steffen (Swantje Fries), Rote Rosen





Maria Wedig (Nina Ahrend), GZSZ





Marie Borchardt (Pia „Pippi“ Pigalke), Schloss Einstein





Pauline Angert (KayC Schneider), Unter uns





Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter uns


----------



## Walt (20 Juni 2018)

*VORENTSCHEIDUNG ENDET IN ZWEI WOCHEN!

Heute in zwei Wochen endet die Vorentscheidung zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2018.

Bitte wählt Eure Soap-Girls aus, die zu den16 Mädels gehören, die bei der Entscheidung um den Titel "Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2018" teilnehmen dürfen.

Noch nichts entschieden! Es ist ganz eng, bei der Frage, wer es noch schafft, ins Finale zu kommen (jeweils die acht Gruppenbesten). 


BITTE MACHT NOCH SCHNELL MIT! MEHRFACHAUSWAHL IST NICHT NUR ERWÜNSCHT, SONDERN AUCH AUSDRÜCKLICH ERLAUBT!

Nachstehende LINKS führen zu den Abstimmungen.*


----------



## StefanKa (21 Juni 2018)

ICH BIN SEHR FÜR GAMZE SENOL!

WÄHLT SIE NOCH INS FINALE!


----------



## Don Sven (28 Juni 2018)

*Abstimmen für Chryssanthi Kavazi (Laura Weber), GZSZ!*


----------



## Walt (4 Juli 2018)

*Letzte Chance zum mitmachen:

Die Abstimmung endet heute um 14.23 Uhr!*


----------



## Death Row (4 Juli 2018)

*Linde Marlen Runge sowie Cheyenne Pahde!*


----------

